# WW2 British Folding Bicycle - help needed



## Mace (May 5, 2014)

Hello all. I am looking for one last piece before I can repaint and finish a restoration on a WW2 British BSA Folding Bicycle. I need a BSA and Rifle Stack stamped front light/lamp bracket. I have included a pic of the piece I am after. Since it's the last piece I need I will pay very well for one in nice condition.

I also need help sourcing the correct decals or transfers - Broadarrow or crowsfoot in black, patent decal in white(or silver) and BSA and Rifle Stack in white (or silver). And on the off chance someone has a BSA 40 saddle for sale please let me know as well 




Any help would be greatly appreciated as I want to use her in Normandy in June.


----------



## curtis odom (May 18, 2014)

There is one on ebay but a different style. Worth buying until the right one can be sourced.


----------



## jeep44 (May 19, 2014)

Try Stuart Bray Motorcycles-he deals in WW2 British motorcycles, and folding BSA bicycles like this.


----------

